# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Where are Bitwise Operators

## Dennis W. Bulgrien

How does one do bitwise manipulations such as exclusive-or (XOR), AND, etc.?

----------


## Dennis W. Bulgrien

Make VBA functions like these:

Public Function BITXOR(x As Long, y As Long)
BITXOR = x Xor y
End Function

Public Function BITAND(x As Long, y As Long)
BITAND = x And y
End Function

Public Function BITOR(x As Long, y As Long)
BITOR = x Or y
End Function

"Dennis W. Bulgrien" <dbulgrien@vcsd.com> wrote in message
news:usH7GIGnGHA.4164@TK2MSFTNGP05.phx.gbl...
How does one do bitwise manipulations such as exclusive-or (XOR), AND, etc.?

----------

